# For sale: Hardy Proaxis 9wt



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

I'm trying to thin out a few things I don't use that much and make a few extra dollars to fund some home repairs. Therefore, I'm selling an almost brand new 9' 4pc Proaxis. Has seen almost no use. It is in perfect condition. 
Asking $450
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## ETibbs (Jun 20, 2013)

If my CFO (Wife) didn't have my fishing funds on lockdown right now, I'd be all over it


----------

